

The Perils of Function Scoping - jannes
http://jannesmeyer.com/blog/2015/perils-of-function-scoping

======
tantalor
> This is a great solution performance-wise

Do you have evidence of this? If you're worried about performance, then this
ought to be the foremost concern, and not relegated to the last paragraph.

~~~
jannes
Hey tantalor, thanks for the feedback! You are right, I should have mentioned
earlier what the possible drawbacks of let could be.

